# CPC/BILLER looking for - RUTHANN RENNER



## rrenner06@verizon.net (Nov 25, 2013)

RUTHANN RENNER, CPC
177 Hawthorne Street
Mastic NY 11950
(631) 657-3882
Rrenner06@verizon.net

Summary:
Success-driven health care professional with over 13 years' experience in medical billing and coding.Motivated, result-oriented individual with aggressive investigativefollow up done in a timely and complete manner.  Excellent organizational and interpersonal skills.  Strong team player with the ability to work independently.

Professional 
Experience:

6/09-Present	St. Francis Hospital- South Bay Cardiovascular 
		West Islip, NY 11795
		Physician Billing Representative
• Claims processing for all insurance carriers
• Claim denial appeals
• Follow up on all open claims
• Adjustments 
• Authorizations for cardiology Diagnostic testing
• Developed and administered spreadsheets to track authorization denials.

5/10 â€“ 2011	Precision EMC Billing, Islip Terrace, NY
		Per Diem Medical Billing Company
• Data entry of claims into PC-ACE
• Payment posting of all payments from Medicare, Medicaid and all commercial carriers


12/08 - 6/09	Developmental Disabilities Institute
		Smithtown, NY 11787
		Certified Teacher Assistant
• Assisted classroom teacher in daily activities

11/07 â€“ 12/08	MedSave USA
		Hauppauge, NY 11749
		Claims Analyst
• Duties included reviewing, expediting, and adjudicating claims.  Maintained communication with insured's and overseas clients on a regular basis until a claim was completed.

03/05-11/07	South Bay OB/GYN
		West Islip, NY 11795
		Medical Biller/Collections
• Contact insurance companies in regards to claims corrections, sent appeal letters, patient billing and collections.

10/04-03/05	Orthopedic Associates of Long Island
		East Setauket, NY 11733
		Medical Biller/Collections
• Follow up on denied commercial claims contacting insurance companies, appealing denials, resubmitting corrected claims.

3/00-10/04 	Bay Shore OB/GYN
		Brentwood, NY 11706
		Medical Biller/Collections
• Duties included clerical work, filing, and answering phones, posting charges and follow-up on insurance companies.   Billing patients, collections, appeals and scheduling surgeries.

EDUCATION:	
2013		AAPC SELDEN CHAPTER
		CPC BOOT CAMP
		Certified Professional Coder

 2012		St. Johns University
		CPC BOOT CAMP

12/11 -Present	Stonybrook University	
		ICD-10 Medical Coding Online Program

9/10 - 3/11	Molloy College	
		Advanced Coding for the physician's office

9/94- 1/99		Dowling College
		BA Psychology

11/15/02		Certified Medical Biller
		PCDI Home Study

Memberships: American Academy of Professional Coders


----------

